# light BB30 Crankset?



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

What is the lightest BB30 Crankset avaliable?


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

cannondale hollowgram SL


----------



## panhndl (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought Lightning Cranks were lighter?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

My Hollowgram SL's are 624.7g. I know there are much lighter set up's of the Hollowgrams, but I love the way the XX rings shift. Eliflap had a picture of a set with rings and spider in the 300's w/o BB. Link

Here's the breakdown of mine:

Arms (175mm): 292.3g
XX Spider and XX Rings (26/39): 164g
132mm spindle, bearings and all clips and spacers: 168.4g


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 27, 2008)

not to hijack the thread, but how does a hollowgram SL compare to an XX crankset in overall stiffness, durability, ect?


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> My Hollowgram SL's are 624.7g. I know there are much lighter set up's of the Hollowgrams, but I love the way the XX rings shift. Eliflap had a picture of a set with rings and spider in the 300's w/o BB. Link
> 
> Here's the breakdown of mine:
> 
> ...


XX chainrings are heavy in comparison to everything else (they are great shifters though).

I had a look at eliflap's blog and i think the lightenings are lighter but its hard to tell as he uses a custom integrated spider and rings. i bet you'll find the hollowgrams are a shed load stiffer than the lightenings though.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

ok... found the post from eliflap (i'm sure he'll jump on eventually to post photos). lightenings were 493g and hollowgrams were 560g (but thats with the integrated chainring/spider). so lightenings win.


----------



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

They aren't even on the same playing field for stiffness. XX will be close to twice the stiffness of the lightnings. shed loads heavier though.


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

karlmalone1 said:


> not to hijack the thread, but how does a hollowgram SL compare to an XX crankset in overall stiffness, durability, ect?


Hi Mailman!

Seriously this is good question. How do these two cranksets compare? I've been pretty happy with Hollowgram but am thinking I'm going to switch to be ale to run SRAM chainrings with the 156Q offered by Truvativ. The Cannondales 120/80 spider is just not working for me with my 122mm spindles.


----------



## boude (Nov 18, 2010)

Sworks 2011
175mm
With BB for BB30
And single 32T


----------



## Evo-L (Nov 1, 2010)

Have you checked out the Extralite cranks? They come in at 498 grams, and are aluminum. They come in BB30 format as well.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nathanbal said:


> ok... found the post from eliflap (i'm sure he'll jump on eventually to post photos). lightenings were 493g and hollowgrams were 560g (but thats with the integrated chainring/spider). so lightenings win.


sorry i was late .........

s works with 39-26 XX rings ( not light rings )


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

SL hollowgram with 44-29 rings


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

SL Hollogram with Zeta Components combo 41-26T


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Lightning with Carbon-Ti rings


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the fantastic weight info Eliflap!
Does anyone have the weight of the Sram XX and or Sram XO BB30
cranks and rings?
I,ve got a 2011 Jamis D29 team coming later this week with XO 2x10 setup and want to swap it out for one of the above set ups.

thx
Dave


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

My XO crankset (175mm 36/38) came in at 647.3g with rings & spacer. Truvative BB was 64g. Total weight- 711.3g.

So at most you'll save around 100g. ???

The shifting on the SRAM rings is _*very*_ nice. I would keep them at the small weight penalty.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks bholwell for the reply. 
So I assume that my stock cranks being of the BB30 type should be 647g -/+ a few grams.
Yeah I agree I think I,ll start with a number of other parts to lighten things up before swapping out the cranks.

Dave


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

how many grams do you want to save in a crankset , with a however light model compared to another lighter ?

500 g ?  


run in precent : 100 g is about 15% in a 711 g crank 

not so bad in loosing weight


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I agree eliflap that 100g is a lot to save on one component.
I guess what I,m going to do is weigh a number of the components once I receive the bike and go from there.
Do you have any thoughts recommendations on one crankset over the other, I,m 190lbs and 6' 1" riding an XL frame.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

DAVE LEVETT said:


> Yeah I agree eliflap that 100g is a lot to save on one component.
> I guess what I,m going to do is weigh a number of the components once I receive the bike and go from there.
> Do you have any thoughts recommendations on one crankset over the other, I,m 190lbs and 6' 1" riding an XL frame.
> 
> ...


my suggestion would be to get the Sworks MTB cranks or the Lightnings (same thing basically) w/ XX rings.


----------



## sclyde2 (Mar 21, 2004)

whybotherme said:


> my suggestion would be to get the Sworks MTB cranks or the Lightnings (same thing basically) w/ XX rings.


those s-works cranks look the goods.

any idea on the q-factor? can you get bearings to run them on a standard 73mm bb? also, where can you buy these from?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

sclyde2 said:


> those s-works cranks look the goods.


I think you can buy the S-Works cranks directly from the Specialized website. 100g is a good bit to lose, but you will spend $ to do it. The only question is the $/gram lost, and how that might compare to swapping out other components. IMO, the "best" place to have exessive weight is in the BB area.

Maybe I'm not a true WW anymore


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

sclyde2 said:


> those s-works cranks look the goods.
> 
> any idea on the q-factor? can you get bearings to run them on a standard 73mm bb? also, where can you buy these from?


the Sworks cranks have changed the past three years in a row. i think the previous year's cranks were not compatible with other frames (and for '11 the change was to make them compatible with a standard)

i could measure the 09's that we still have (the '10's are gone with Allison's race bike, sad to see her bike that she rode her first Worlds on go away).

the Sworks cranks can only be run on BB30 (or maybe PF30?). i don't know if the lightnings have a different "axle" combination that would allow for a standard 73mm.

i can say that i love these cranks for their lightness and ease of disassembly. it did cost me some coin to get the special tools for the BB30, but i think it was worth it.


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.bor-germany.de/index.php/nl/products/show/23/36/455

This could also be a nice crank option, weight is good and price is also ok.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> i can say that i love these cranks for their lightness and ease of disassembly. it did cost me some coin to get the special tools for the BB30, but i think it was worth it.



not mine + my local lbs has the S-Works crankset tool chest 

agree 100%

i really want Specialized to make another version that fits smaller BB sizes - so we can have those cranksets on all our bikes & swap spiders with different chainring combos to suit the type of riding


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> i really want Specialized to make another version that fits smaller BB sizes ...


i really wish they would STOP changing the cranks  the '09 cranks only work on '09, the '10 cranks only work on the '10 bikes, now the '11 cranks will only work for '11 bikes (and other BB30 bikes i guess).

just my opinion, but i would never purchase another bike that was not BB30.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> i really wish they would STOP changing the cranks  the '09 cranks only work on '09, the '10 cranks only work on the '10 bikes, now the '11 cranks will only work for '11 bikes (and other BB30 bikes i guess)






same bike but different crankset (2010 frameset + 2011 crankset) swapping them was so easy - even i could do it :thumbsup:

...still had to go to the lbs to get the pedals off though - can't figure out how they get them on so tight


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

why a 2011 frame Specy needs a 2011 crankset ?

wider spindle ?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

AWESOME... i thought they had changed them yet again for the '11 cranks.

the '09 cranks had a different length spindle than the '10 which made them incompatible. i didn't yet have the opportunity to put my hands on the '11 ones. soon! 



culturesponge said:


> same bike but different crankset (2010 frameset + 2011 crankset) swapping them was so easy - even i could do it :thumbsup:


----------

